# Ipad sans iTunes ?



## Vladimok (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment gerer le contenue d'un iPad sans iTunes ?

Je sais qu'il y a un logiciel dont macgé à parlé, mais je ne me rappel pas du nom.

Merci


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

Si c'est pour gérer ta bibliothèque iTunes il y a Copytrans Manager,  ensuite pour les vidéos tu peux utiliser oplayer ou celui que je préfère aceplayer et si vraiment tu veux avoir un contrôle total de ton ipad le jailbreak et Ifile te permettent énormément de possibilités. 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

